# Lg Viewty; Ku990 hacken flash



## cobrat30 (21. Januar 2008)

hey

Ich hab mir das ku900 (viewty) gekauft und jetzt würde ich gerne was verändern:
z.b Spiele oder Themen 

das LG Viewty basiert auf Flash und viele im Internet waren schon erfolgreich!

kann mir da jemand helfen wir ich an die Kerndaten rankomme?

Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_zkzqckCNk


----------



## JimmyLikesSka (4. Februar 2008)

Hi, ich hab das Viewty noch nicht, aber ich hab mich jetzt schon ausreichend damit beschäftigt.

das ganze läuft so:

du lädst dir ein Programm mit dem du erstma auf alle Dateien des viewty zugreifen kannst, das ganze heisst "EFS Media Builder":

http://rs78dt.rapidshare.com/files/31521103/143515/MODULE___MEDIA_BUILDER_by_AKOM1976.rar

so, die dateien, die dich interessieren heissen shortcut,xml shortcut.swf und theme_bg2.swf

beim Viewty gibt es ja nur 3 themen und wenn du n customtheme haben willst, musst du das 2. theme (heisst glaube ich silver) durch dein gewünschtes Theme ersetzten, denn das ganze funktioniert nur mit dem2. mit dem 1. und 3. nicht!

so willst du dir dein eigenes Theme basteln benötigst du ein Programm mit dem man SWF-Dateien erstellen kannst.

in der shortcut.xml kannst du die reihefolge der angezeigten icons verändern bzw. den text der drunter steht...

so einfach ist das 

wenn ich mein eigenes Viewty habe werd ich auch mal ein theme erstellen, da stehen einem echt themenemässig alle möglcihkeiten offen

für fertige themes schau einfach mal auf ku990.co.uk

so, gruss Julian


----------



## cobrat30 (6. Februar 2008)

hey cool danke


----------



## Chimaira (9. Mai 2008)

cobrat30 hat gesagt.:


> hey
> ...
> das LG Viewty basiert auf Flash und viele im Internet waren schon erfolgreich!
> ...



Das OS des Viewtys an sich basiert nicht auf Flash sondern auf Java. Die Themes, da hast du recht, basieren auf Flash.

Der EFS Media Builder macht genau das was du machen willst. Jedoch wird bei der Methode das Silver-Theme überschrieben. Also mach dies nur wenn dich das nicht stört.

Jedoch gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit Themes zu installieren. Man ersetzt das Silver-Theme  durch den ThemeManager 3.2. Dann kann man mehrere Themes installieren und verwenden.

Das habe ich aus Performenzgründen jedoch gelassen, da mehrere Personen bestätigt haben, dass der Theme-Manager das Telefon langsamer machen.

Da das Viewty auf Java basiert ist auch nur das Installieren von Javasoftware und -spielen möglich.

Trotz alldem bin ich mit dem Viewty zufrieden und das Akku hält auch länger wenn man den Energiesparmodus aktiviert hat.

Mfg Chimaira


----------

